# [gelöst] Block foomatic

## uhai

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich kann es immer noch nicht - wie bekomme ich diesen Block aufgelöst? ist das richtig, dass beide Pakete parallel gebraucht werden?

```
[blocks B      ] >=net-print/cups-filters-1.0.43-r1[foomatic] (">=net-print/cups-filters-1.0.43-r1[foomatic]" is blocking net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17-r1)

[blocks B      ] net-print/foomatic-filters ("net-print/foomatic-filters" is blocking net-print/cups-filters-1.0.43-r1)
```

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed Jan 22, 2014 6:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

also im cups-filters ebuild steht das:

```
foomatic? ( !net-print/foomatic-filters )
```

d.h. wenn foomatic use-flag aktiv, dann keine foomatic-filters und umgekehrt.

Brauchst du denn foomatic-filters? Ich hab zwar davon keine Ahnung, aber wahrscheinlich ist das foomatic-filters in den cups-filters[foomatic] schon mit drin.

----------

## uhai

Danke Christian99,

Dein Tip hat mich zu http://dilfridge.blogspot.com/2013/12/foomatic-is-moving-into-cups-filters.html geführt. Aus dem Kommentar habe ich die USE-Flags übernommen und -foomatic gesetzt, damit war der Block dann weg.

uhai

----------

